# First test c npp shot.



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

So I just did 1cc of test c and 1cc of npp both from a trust private source. And I added .5cc of pinns npp. (Only because I have a few bottles from before) . So a total of 2.5 cc in my glute. During the injection I felt a burning feeling as it was going in. Once I pulled out the needle blood just started leakin down my ass cheek . Then once applied the alcohol with pressure to stop the bleeding I was also feeling the same burn as injecting. What can be the issue? Maybe the pinn gear?


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 19, 2012)

Toss the Pinn gear brother... do NOT put that in your body. 

2.5cc is an assload (pun intended). I usually split anything over 1.5 or 2 ml (depending on what it is) in to two pins.

Try it without the poison, err, I mean Pinn and see if you get the burn. Most likely BA or something Pinn is using to help with all the fucking problems they have. You can also order some GSO- great to cut anything harsh. 

If you still get a 'burn' without the Pinn, it's most probably the NPP. Cut it if you have to with CSO or GSO.

Keep us posted and best of luck,
Vette


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Nov 19, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Toss the Pinn gear brother... do NOT put that in your body.
> 
> *2.5cc is an assload (pun intended). I usually split anything over 1.5 or 2 ml (depending on what it is) in to two pins*.
> 
> ...



Really vette?? If Im pinning my glute, or ventroglute I will do 3ML, thats the highest Ive ever had to go, but without any issues, I wouldnt expect going all the way up to 5ml in either of those muscle would be much of an issues. Dont plan on that anytime soon though, but things like Primo in the future, require lots of oil.

As for your burning sensation, I say toss out the PINN, and try another injections, if it burns again, contact your private source and ask if there would be any reason for the burn. I'm sure they'll take care of you, and you'll figure out the issue.

Good luck bro!


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

@vette I'm also thinking its the pinn shit. And honestly 3cc was the most iv ever done in my cheeks . I don't usually get any burn or pip maybe slightly. But on the other hand I had a huge issue pinning that many cc in to my thigh. I could hardly move that leg and had a bad flue for a day or so. And next shot is thur ill let you all know if its the pinn.

@hockey  I'm right there with u bro. My cheeks are cool on 3cc. 5cc would be in the kill zone. I wouldn't even try 4cc,but for the source I'm sure hell take care of it if its in his oils (which I really doubt!).


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 19, 2012)

I would give it a try on ur next pin. Weird things can happen on any given injection. Wait to see if it happens again. Don't trip off one bad injection


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

Not tripping at all bud. Just wondering what can cause it. Cause if its this pinn shit . I'm dumping it.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 19, 2012)

i would just try it again and then without.. if it happens again... toss that shit


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess that would be better in a way.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 19, 2012)

The gear did not cause you to bleed, that is a pinning error.  You hit an area that had a blood supply.  As far as burning, putting alcohol on the site area will cause burning.  If you did not allow the alcohol to evaporate before pinning, all u did possibly was introduce alcohol to the injection site when the dart went in.

I pin after a shower, thus I do not use alcohol.  If oil or blood appear after injection, I simply wipe away with my Buzz Light Year bath towel


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

That is def a possibility fd.i might have not let it fully dry out before pinning. And thing is I aspirated . Si I'm guessing I would have seen blood in the syringe. (What a fuckin coincidence ! I have one as well lol)


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 19, 2012)

You could have aspirated and the needle could have gone in deeper once u started pushing in the vitamins, thus hitting blood supply.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

Makes sense! I'll just have to wait till wed


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 19, 2012)

NPP has always had a bit of a bite with me, I would have to break the shots up but that is me some people don't have that effect.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 19, 2012)

Also it's not till the next day I really feel the bite.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

It was only during the injection sfg . As of now it don't even feel like I injected.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 19, 2012)

any of you guys think he hit a vein??  hence all the blood?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

I aspirated gymrat. Shouldn't I have seen some blood?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I aspirated gymrat. Shouldn't I have seen some blood?



Relax bro you're fine. You stab yourself, there will be blood. Sometimes you pass thru a vein on the way in. It's not a big deal at all.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 19, 2012)

Not worried at all. But thanks pob


----------



## Yaya (Nov 19, 2012)

Your good bro..I've had injections burn, bleed, squirt, leak and make me cough out a lung..I've injected shit that burned so bad that it freaked me out but it turned out to be all good


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 19, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> The gear did not cause you to bleed, that is a pinning error.  You hit an area that had a blood supply.  As far as burning, putting alcohol on the site area will cause burning.  If you did not allow the alcohol to evaporate before pinning, all u did possibly was introduce alcohol to the injection site when the dart went in.



This is exactly what I was thinking but I am not as experienced as most of the brothers here. The gear itself would have nothing to do with bleeding , regardless that it's pinn or not. You def hit as vein or possible pushed completely thru the muscle. That could also account for some of the burning feeling....I wash also thinking that it may of been you swabing with the alcohol pad pre injection....dual that has happened to be before.

Once or twice I have seabed with alcohol pad and had rebel injection spot a little too soaked with alcohol....which caused the injection to burn a bit....but Nothing like u mentioned. Maybe it was the combo of both things.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 19, 2012)

I shot a quad yesterday and when I pulled out I knew the shit was about to hit the fan because the needle as it came out was red as hell. Sure enough, blood squirted all over the place lol.... got on the carpet and the chair I was in and all over the place. Looked like a killed a small animal. I did NOT aspirate but I also did not INJECT INTO a vein ... I did what I have done before and went right through one. Leaves a yellow bruised looking area around the pin site.

Anyway, FD is dead on... let the alcohol evaporate before pinning. If you don;t you will introduce it in to your dermis and it will burn.

Everyone is different but I do not pin over 1.5ml in my delts (.5 to 1 not more than 3 recommended), 2 ml, in my quads (1-3 not more than 3 recommended) and 2ml in my glutes (1 to 3 not more than 5 recommended) and your vents (1-3 not more than 3 recommended). I split shots all the time to avoid large volume.  It works best for me. I can tolerate multiple pins in small volume MUCH better and never get knots, lumps or have those nightmare pins when I am trying to shoot 3, 4 or 5 ml of oil.  And yes, I have shot those volumes back when I was bulletproof and still have the lumps and knots to prove it. 

I would still toss the Pinn - you are looking for a problem IMO... penny wise pound foolish I say.

You might want to visit this site: California Vet Supply and look under Fish, Antibiotics... you keep using that Pinn you may need it. I kid you not. It is pharm grade antibiotics.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 20, 2012)

Dam vette I would of been all fucked up mentally lol !! Thanks all  ill just wait till we'd. And I'm a little list under what u mean about that fish antibiotics


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 20, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Dam vette I would of been all fucked up mentally lol !! Thanks all  ill just wait till we'd. And I'm a little list under what u mean about that fish antibiotics



I mean those antibiotics are the exact same pharm grade antibiotics as you would get from your doctor brother. EVERYONE needs to have a bottle of penicillin on hand at the very least IMHO.

You poke enough holes in your body and you are more likely than not to end up with an infection. I keep penicillin for infection, Letro for gyno, assorted topicals and bandaids in a small kit just in case.

Much Respect and I hope you have a GREAT run brother,
Vette


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds good brother and thanks. I might even make a log since my last one was a fuckin fail.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 20, 2012)

Probably the ba in the gear


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to hijack. 

Vette can you explain the max ml per muscle again?  I don't quite follow the 2nd part of each site you listed. If you are doing 1.5 in delts does that mean 1.5 split or 1.5 per delt?  Thanks


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 21, 2012)

1.5 per dealt.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 21, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Sorry to hijack.
> 
> Vette can you explain the max ml per muscle again?  I don't quite follow the 2nd part of each site you listed. If you are doing 1.5 in delts does that mean 1.5 split or 1.5 per delt?  Thanks



This is correct:



mabdelrasoul said:


> 1.5 per dealt.



Respect,
Vette

Oh, and Hollywood, I don;t shoot the max... I have my own max and I keep it low and slow- no problems here... just never let a 'friend' talk you in to pinning a calf muscle with a 23g needle of NPP. Fucker laughed for a week every time I limped by his sorry ass.... 

Whatchagonnado,
Vette


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 21, 2012)

^^lol dude I would never do my calves fuckin nuts!!
And today will be my second shot so. Lets see if I get the burn as last time. Will report back tonight


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice, let us know how it goes.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 21, 2012)

So I actually ended up doin my second injection right now. Went smooth as butter no burn/blood or anything. Guess I'm Guna continue with the pinn npp added in to my test c nd npp from my private source.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Nov 21, 2012)

Figured it was just a weird occurance, glad all is well bud.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks hockey ! How did that npp run go for u last time we spoke about u running the cycle.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

Need some input fellas. Just did a injection of 1ml test c n 1.5ml npp. Right when I pulled thw pin out shit started fuckin leaking down my ass cheek dramatically. Felt as if the juice was also leaking. Shit wouldnt stop. I held pressure on the spot for about 4 minutes then it stopped . But once I took off the napkin I was left with a. Fuckin marble sized knot lol. What u fellas think I did wrong?  Iv had blood drip down once before but never left a knot.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 8, 2012)

You're all good man. Must have tore up a vein on the way in. You'll get a nice bruise under the skin there but the knot will go away in a day or two.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

I mean I always aspirate. Is it still possible to tear a vein on the way in and no blood show in the syringe.? Nd might I say that was def a experience I havent experienced before lol. Fuckin got my bathroom floor full of blood . And thanks popeye


----------



## g0re (Dec 8, 2012)

Its also very common for a little blood to come out after u pull the pin out.  I've had it drip down my ass cheek plenty of times.  I've heard sometimes it can squirt out as well.

But...

I'm sure its possible to barely nick a vein on the way in, not hitting it enough to allow blood to get in.  

Or

If u poked it thru a vein completely and didn't aspirate until it was all the way thru, it wouldn't have any suction just going thru it, so no blood would show.

Makes sense I think.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 8, 2012)

Could have went through the vein.  so no blood when you aspirate.  Try injecting slower as you might be pinning too quickly.  Something i do that works for me is I always pull skin to side before pinning and then I leave the pin in for about 10 secs or so after Im done pinning then pull it out and let skin slide over.  I have never had any issues other than a rare tiny blood spot or trickle.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Its also very common for a little blood to come out after u pull the pin out.  I've had it drip down my ass cheek plenty of times.  I've heard sometimes it can squirt out as well.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



Ya hurd a few squirt stories. A lil drip is common your right but I mean it was running down my cheeks on to the floor. Point of this thread is to get a few oppinions on why the blood was more heavy then previous injections so I can maybe prevent the mess and irritation. Must be my technique or some shit. I inject m w f and only rotate injection with my glutes.dont know if that can have anything to do with it


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Could have went through the vein.  so no blood when you aspirate.  Try injecting slower as you might be pinning too quickly.  Something i do that works for me is I always pull skin to side before pinning and then I leave the pin in for about 10 secs or so after Im done pinning then pull it out and let skin slide over.  I have never had any issues other than a rare tiny blood spot or trickle.



So if u go through a vein u see no blood when aspirating? And I actually inject slow not a big fan of the quick stab technique. I dont really see how id be able to use that technique on my glutes lol . Can barely keep my injecting hand in that position( not that im huge or anything but more of a stability problem ). But ill def try keeping the needle in for a few seconds after injecting to maybe have the oils absorbed a bit.


----------



## Jada (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm a little late here) but take ur time and when ur done pushing the oil just count for like 30 sec then pull out hopefully that will help with the oil leakin out of ur ass:-?


----------



## DF (Dec 8, 2012)

Yup, what the other brothers said.  Even if you asperate sometimes you can knick a vein & blood will pool under the skin & out the inject site.  This happened to me the other day.  Good thing I had a paper towel handy.  There was a quite a bit of blood that came out.  It left me with a dime sized bruise.  Not a big deal brother.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks fellas . Was just wondering what could have been the issue.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img7/3250/20121209134931.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img690/9417/20121209134849.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img585/7423/20121209134808.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a few before cycle pics to compare to my end results.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/a/img593/3250/20121209134931.png


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 9, 2012)

Fuck wrong place. Sorry fellas.


----------

